
Apple has shut down the first fully-functional OS X ransomware - BafS
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/07/apple-has-shut-down-the-first-fully-functional-mac-os-x-ransomware/
======
_jomo
Previous discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234589)

The onion URL in the article's screenshot doesn't seem to load:
[http://fiwf4kwzsm4dpw5l.onion](http://fiwf4kwzsm4dpw5l.onion), at least not
using any of the web-to-onion proxies.

